# Thank you Abbey



## Kh4rn4ge (Aug 28, 2009)

A big thanks to Abbey motorsport for all the work they did on my GTR, top job guys


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Oooooooo, tell me more Ricky. What have you been treating me old beasty too? Hows you keeping anyway, all good?

Should be down your neck of the woods soon to see my brother so be good to meet up.... 

Wills


----------



## Kh4rn4ge (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey will iv had a fair bit of work done to the car, new rear alloy, new tyres, fluids all done, remap with an apexi power fc running just shy of 400hp , new plugs, boost controller and a few other bits. Give me a text when your down my way and il happily meet up, the cars in very caring hands and im going for 650hp before the end of the summer


----------

